# Problema con contador de 0 a 99 en proteus



## mariolemes (Abr 23, 2009)

Muy buenas a todos:

Bueno quería plasmarles un problema que tenia, resulta que tengo que desarrollar un circuito contador, el cual lo e elegido de 0 a 99, formado por dos decodificadores, dos biestables y un clock 555, para mas detalle adjunto una imágen. 

El circuito compila bien generando el netlist perfectamente, pero la simulación no procede, quiero decir que no avanza, se queda en un estado inicial y no se altera. En fin he estado recorriendo este fantástico foro del cual me ha ayudado mucho para llevar a cabo este pequeño proyecto pero ahora no se por donde abordar el problema dado que no se de donde proviene.

Estaría muy agradecido si alguien me diera algunas pautas para seguir, si ayuda adjunto también el esquema .DSN del proteus, gracias de antemano.

Salu2.

http://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=circuitocontador.jpg[/url]


----------



## Vick (Abr 23, 2009)

Aca te paso la lista de los errores que tienes en el circuito:

1. Coloca una terminal de tierra (masa) al negativo de la bateria (la de la izquierda)...

2. Los pines MR de los 74390 los tienes interconectados pero no van a ningún lugar, conectalos a tierra...

3. El 7447 usa displays de ánodo común NO de cátodo común, cambialos...

Con eso debe funcionar tu circuito.

Suerte...


----------



## mariolemes (Abr 23, 2009)

Hola Vick, muchas gracias por tu respuesta, hice lo que me dijiste, poner a tierra los pines MR fue olvido mio, las demás errores ni los había tenido en cuenta. 

El resultado fue que al compilar el Netlist me salto con un error, un error que en anteriores simulaciones de otros circuitos ya me había parecido pero que no he sabido solucionar, simplemente hacía los circuitos de otra manera hasta que desapareciera. El error es el siguiente:

[SPICE] Gmin step [1 of 120] failed: GMIN=0.000841395
[SPICE] Gmin stepping failed
[SPICE] Gmin step [1 of 120] failed: source factor=0.0000
[SPICE] Too many iterations whitout convergence
Real time simulation failed to start

Como dije, después de hacer los pasos que me comentastes, intente simular y me apareció el error, ya ni siquiera pasa lo de antes que si compilaba y se quedaba en 00 sin avanzar. Si alguien ha tenido este mismo mensaje de error y sabe solucionarlo le agradecería su ayuda.

Un saludo.


----------



## Vick (Abr 24, 2009)

Es raro... yo hice las modificaciones en el archivo que enviaste y no me da ningún error...

¿que versión de proteus usas?

PD. Muevo el tema al foro de software de simulación...


----------



## mariolemes (Abr 24, 2009)

Hola Vick, gracias de nueva por tu tiempo. 

Pues mira tengo el ISIS Proteus v7.4 SP3 corriendo bajo Windows Vista SP1, de todas formas voy a adjuntar una imagen de como me quedo el esquema tras las modificaciones que me dijiste en tu primera respuesta, no vaya a ser que haya entendido mal tus indicaciones.

Salu2.

http://img27.imageshack.us/my.php?image=circuitocontadorcorregi.jpg

PD: Pero que idiota, ya me di cuenta del error había colocado mal la tierra de la batería de la izquierda. Ya la corregí, la simulación comienza pero se me sigue quedando en 00 y no arranca. Puede ser por las opciones de simulación.

Salu2.


----------



## Vick (Abr 24, 2009)

yo tengo exactamente la misma versión, solo que bajo win XP...

Revisa lo siguiente:

1. Cambia los capacitores C1 y C2 por un electrolítico generico, el uso de capacitores específicos puede generar erores.

2. Revisa el astable con el 555 puede que no este bien configurado...

3. Quita las fuentes de la derecha y conecta los displays a la fuente principal (que haya solo una).


----------



## mariolemes (Abr 24, 2009)

¡Conseguí hacer la simulación!, al parecer el astable debía de estar mal configurado, ya que lo sutituí por un generador de pulso automático del proteus y el contador simula perfectamente.

Claro, que ahora se me formula una cuestión, en principio use el astable 555 porque era el clk mas conocido y demás, pero ahora quiero implementar el circuito en una placa pero resulta de que no tengo a disposición el susodicho astable. La pregunta sería, hay alguna manera de implementar un astable sin ser con componentes discretos. Digo sin componentes discretos dado que para ello se necesitan dos transistores como minimo y tampoco dispongo de ellos. Matizando, hay algún otro astable que no sea el 555.

Vick muchísimas gracias por tu paciencia si no hubiera sido por ti seguramente hubiera tardado mas en conseguir mi objetivo. 

Salu2.


----------



## Vick (Abr 26, 2009)

Pues más sencillo que un 555 no creo que haya, tambien puedes usar un 7414 o una NAND con schmitt, con un simple resistor y un capacitor, el caso es si tienes alguno:












Aca mas información:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/viewtopic.php?t=21473


----------



## gcgiron (Abr 27, 2009)

Mariolemes, cordial saludo.

Adjunto simulación, en ISIS Proteus 7.4 SP3 en windows vista, del contador d 00-99


----------



## juverguz (Jun 13, 2011)

Hola soy nuevo en el faro, ¿ me podría ayudar? Quiero remplazar el timer por otro circuito que también me de cuadrada perfecta .......
Gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 13, 2011)

Hola juverguz

Si te refieres al NE555 que trae el circuito que viene en el adjunto de gcgiron en su mensaje #9 puedes reemplazar este por el IC 4060 u otros que puedes encontrar en este enlace:  [/COLOR]http://www.alldatasheet.com/  buscando por descripción(Description). 

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

